# Thoughts on Meg-A-Cal??



## nando87 (Sep 2, 2010)

Can you please tell me your thoughts on a supplement called Meg-A-Cal? 

I didn't post on here but my dog Dozer had run away on New Years night for 9 day's. We were lucky to get him back thanks to some good hearted people that saw our Lost Dog fliers (I'm sure the reward had something to do with it) but as i was saying, when we got him back it looked like he hadn't ate the whole time he was gone. He was very skinny but is recovering now and slowly gaining weight back. This Meg-A-Cal stuff was recommended to me to help him gain weight, below are the details about the product.

Description:
Meg-A-Cal is a veterinarian recommended high calorie, high fat, palatable dietary supplement providing vitamins, minerals, and amino acids for all animals. Indicated for hypoglycemia, illness and post-op recovery, weight gain and energy for performance

Active liquid ingredients: Sorbitol, Soybean Oil, Cod Liver Oil, Salmon Oil, Flaxseed Oil, Water, Magnesium, Manganese Sulfate, Vitamin E (DL-Alpha Tocopheryl), Ferrous Fumerate, Sodium Benzoate, Niacinamide, Thiamine (Vitamin B1), D-Pantothenic Acid, Pyridoxine (Vitamin B6), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Folic Acid, Calcium Gluconate, Potassium Chloride, Flavor, Gum.

Guaranteed Analysis per Teaspoon of Liquid or Gel

Crude protein (min) 0.7% 
Crude fat (min) 34.5% 
Crude Fiber (max) 3.8% 
Moisture (max) 14% 
Calcium (min) (0.0026%) 0.16 mg 
Calcium (max) (0.0033%) 0.20 mg 
Phosphorus (min) (0.0006%) 0.03 mg 
Iron (min) (0.0088%) 0.53 mg 
Iodine (min) (0.0088%) 0.53 mg 
Magnesium (min) (0.0067%) 0.42 mg 
Manganese (min) (0.0167%) 1 mg 
Potassium (min) (0.0027%) 0.16 mg 
Vitamin A (min) 1045 IU 
Vitamin D3 (min) 60 IU 
Vitamin E (min) 6 IU 
Vitamin B1 (Thiamine) 1.8 mg 
Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin) 0.2 mg 
Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine) 0.8 mg 
Vitamin B12 (min) 2 mcg 
Folic Acid (min) 0.2 mg 
Niacinamide (min) 2 mg 
D-Pantothenic Acid (min) 1 mg 
Linoleic Acid (LA) (min) 990 mg 
Linolenic Acid (ALA) (min) 138 mg 
Eicosapentaenoic Acid (EPA) (min) 32 mg 
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA) (min) 21 mg 
Calorie Content 27 calories/teaspoon


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW! I'm so glad you got him back! As well as your lucky you got him back! Was he stolen or did he really run away? How old is he? I have heard of the mega-cal and seeing as how he is down in weight I don't think it would hurt to give it to him. Has he been to the vet? I would get him checked out by the professionals first, seeing as how you don't know where he has been or what he was eating on his little journey. Also, is he neutered? Are there other females around you that aren't fixed as well? He could have been on the hunt for a female in heat somewhere LOL!


----------



## nando87 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, we are very lucky to have found him. From what i know and think, he did run away on new years night. I think from all of the noise, we had him tied up but was able to get out of his collar. I don't think he would have allowed anyone in the back yard and lift him out and over the fence. We have to tie him up when he is out side and we are not home, he can jump the fence pretty easy. We were able to find him running around in some fields a couple miles away from the house when the lady called us and said she seen him. 

We haven't taken him to the vet, he seems to be recovering very well and is gaining weight back.

As for the female in heat, that is a possibility. When we found him he was by him self, but that's not to say that he didn't get one during his nine day adventure. There are always stray dogs so anything is possible.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

So he was tied up but managed to get off the chain and then jump a fence to boot? Yup! He was determined whether he smelled a bitch in heat or not seems like a big possibility seeing as how you say there are strays around you. I hope you learn to properly contain him better. Unfixed males can be a handful some can be worse than others and more determined while others could careless. I've owned both. Neutering helps with the urge to wander so if he isn't working or show worthy and is only a pet neutering is the way to go. Otherwise a padlock and chain or a 6x6 kennel to keep him properly contained


----------



## nando87 (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't think he ran away due to a dog in heat, i believe he got scared with all the fireworks and noise from NewYears. It is one of the busiest time of the year for dogs to run away. 

But anyways, as far as containing him. I thought we were doing a good job (apparently not), we had a "Martingale" type collar on him that works like a choke chain we use for training. We are planning on getting him neutered next month or so, once he gains all his weight back. We were waiting for him to turn 2yrs old before we did anything, he turned two on Jan. 8th. We are also looking into getting him a Dog run to help keep in contained when we aren't home, right now he is just inside.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Ah, okay I didn't realize the fireworks scared him and had something to do with him escaping. If you chain him up you should use a 1 1/2 inch or two inch buckle collar. You can get some nice ones from Tablerock, Nizmo's k9 supply, or stillwater. Great quality and cheap prices


----------



## nando87 (Sep 2, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Ah, okay I didn't realize the fireworks scared him and had something to do with him escaping. If you chain him up you should use a 1 1/2 inch or two inch buckle collar. You can get some nice ones from Tablerock, Nizmo's k9 supply, or stillwater. Great quality and cheap prices


Yup! He is rockin a Stillwater 2" collar currently


----------



## nando87 (Sep 2, 2010)

Any one have any experience with using Meg-A-Cal?


----------



## nando87 (Sep 2, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with this product?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

If you are looking to put weight on a dog who hasn't eaten in 9 days use the search bar and check out satin balls. Suppliments are a waste of money. (in most cases, not all)
How much does your dog weigh now, and how much did he weigh before getting out?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

if you need to add weight quick.. whip up a batch of SatinBalls, they'll do the trick


----------



## nando87 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! That is great, i will have to make some of those this weekend


----------



## damio (Dec 7, 2011)

nando87 said:


> Any one have any experience with using Meg-A-Cal?


sorry i didn't see your post earlier...i've been giving my dog meg a cal since he was a pup...its a good supplement...not just for weight gain but skin and coat also


----------

